
Ruby Iterations - r11t
http://www.engineyard.com/blog/2010/iteration-shouldnt-spin-your-wheels/
======
KB
The last part talking about an Enumerator being passed back when no block is
provided on the map is the most interesting to me. Definitely something I was
unaware of but will certainly be using in the future.

